# Bracelets for twins?



## apple84

I don't know if my girls are fraternal or identical, but newborns can look awfully similar anyways. What I'd like to find are some safe ID bracelets. I like the idea of silicon wristbands because they aren't a choking hazard like most beaded bracelets. But I can't find anywhere that sells tiny ones. I thought about simply tying a little piece of colored ribbon or fabric around their wrists too. The painted toenails is a great idea, but as winter babies they'll probably be in footed sleepers alot. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Wind

That's a good question. I brought this very issue up with my husband a few weeks ago and he seemed convinced we would be able to tell them apart even if they are identical. I'm not so sure. :shrug: I am looking forward to other opinions.


----------



## red mom2b

Please post if you find them. I'd be interested too!


----------



## knitbit

I'll have to look into those too. I was thinking of doing the toenail thing just in case.


----------



## mamato2more

I've heard of painting one toenail and telling that way..My boys are fraternal, and oh, so different..There was no problem telling them apart..


----------



## LorettaClaire

I've been worrying about this too. My boys are identical. OH said we simply cannot ever get them undressed! haha. x


----------



## apple84

I'm pretty sure *we* wouldn't mix them up, but I was even thinking that when family or friends come over it would be nice if they could tell easily who is who and call them by name.

https://www.design-a-band.com/
This company makes them in a 4.5 inch size which is the smallest I've found. Anyone want to measure their baby's wrist for us and see if it would be small enough for a newborn?

I was thinking of getting one pink with the name in white and the other white with the name in pink.


----------



## Kristin83

I was thinking about this too...hubby is concerned that he wont be able to tell them apart..

I found a page that sells baby bracelets...3.75" is listed for preemie, 4" for newborn, 4.5" for infant....https://www.labelledame.com/baby.html


----------



## Wind

Kristin83 said:


> I was thinking about this too...hubby is concerned that he wont be able to tell them apart..
> 
> I found a page that sells baby bracelets...3.75" is listed for preemie, 4" for newborn, 4.5" for infant....https://www.labelledame.com/baby.html

Those are really pretty!!


----------



## LittleStars

I have heard that even identical's can look so similar initially so I'm paranoid that I'll mix up the babies. At the same time t would also be nice for other people to easily know which is which. Soooooo... I decided to make my own beaded anklets, if I know the name in advance I'll bead the name into it but if not then they'll at least be different colours. I'm hoping that if I do anklets then there will not be an issue with any hazards from the beads. If someone that doesn't work then I guess I could try a ribbon bracelet or nailpolish.


----------



## apple84

Just found a lady on Etsy who will make me soft fabric bracelets with their names embroidered on them :thumbup:

The metal and beaded ones look cute, but I'm not sure they'd be comfortable or safe. These fabric ones could be left on when they sleep they're so safe.


----------



## chetnaz

Hi Ladies. I have identical boys and this was a real worry for me when I was pregnant with them. I was so paranoid that I wouldnt be able to tell them apart that we had little silver bracelets made up with their names on it. I have to say though, they were not needed in the end! Yes they were VERY similar, but you as their mummy and daddy will be able to tell them apart. The only time I've ever got them mixed up is when I've been EXTREMELY tired and havent looked at them properly, but its only for a few minutes. When I look at their faces I know who's who. As for other people being able to tell - even with their bracelets on, people get them mixed up as they dont look at the bracelets.


----------



## Dazed

My DH's cousin just had identical twin girls and has had a mildly difficult time telling the two girls apart. So to help clear the confusion until they can physically tell the difference, they have kept the hospital braclets on.


----------

